# Does any knoe if Big Als sells Bio-spira?



## l3gacy1 (Nov 9, 2003)

And also if i get bio spira am i suppose to put in feeders with it... does it matter if i do or not??


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Im not sure if big al's sells bio spira, But you need to have soem ammo in your tank before you add the bio spira or it will not work


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't think they do.


----------

